# gnokii problem z [libusb_close]

## bro

Witam,

na nowej maszynie mam problem z gnokii.

Używam gnokii do powiadomień sms.

Testowałem na 2 wersjach gnokii i na 2 wersjach libusb i na 3 kernelach (3.7.10, 3.8.13, 3.10.7) 

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ~] app-mobilephone/gnokii-0.6.31  USE="mysql nls pcsc-lite usb -X -bluetooth -debug -ical -irda -postgres -sms" LINGUAS="pl -cs -de -et -fi -fr -it -nl -pt -sk -sl -sv -zh_CN" 0 kB

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     UD ] app-mobilephone/gnokii-0.6.29 [0.6.31] USE="mysql nls usb -X -bluetooth -debug -ical -irda -postgres -sms (-pcsc-lite%*)" LINGUAS="pl -cs -de -et -fi -fr -it -nl -pt -sk -sl -sv -zh_CN" 0 kB

nowa_maszyna # libusb-config --version

0.1.12

nowa_maszyna # gnokii --config /etc/gnokiirc --identify

GNOKII Version 0.6.31

Device already locked with /var/lock/LCK..none.

Lock file error. Exiting.

Device is locked and cannot be unlocked.

nowa_maszyna # rm /var/lock/LCK..none 

nowa_maszyna # gnokii --config /etc/gnokiirc --identify

GNOKII Version 0.6.31

IMEI         : 355038003427995

Manufacturer : Nokia

Model        : 6230

Product name : RH12_28_-

Revision     : V 05.50

libusb: 0.000000 warning [libusb_close] internal signalling write failed, closing anyway

Po pierwszym uruchomieniu nie ma komunikatu "libusb: 0.000000 warning [libusb_close] internal signalling write failed, closing anyway" ale skrypt nie zamyka się sam.

Kolejne uruchomienie w/w problem zawsze występuje.

Problem uniemożliwia automatyczne powiadamianie.

nowa_maszyna # gnokii --config /etc/gnokiirc --showsmsfolderstatus

GNOKII Version 0.6.31

Lockfile /var/lock/LCK..none is stale. Overriding it...

char_wctomb/iconv: Invalid or incomplete multibyte or wide character

No. Name                                         Id #Msg

========================================================

  0 Skrz. odbiorcza                              IN    1

  1 Wiad. wys?ane                                OU    0

  2 Zapis. wiad. tekst.                          AR    0

  3 Szablony                                     TE   20

libusb: 0.000000 warning [libusb_close] internal signalling write failed, closing anyway

Proszę o propozycje co można z tym zrobić.

----------

